# Soon to be Grad.  Seeking employment in Medical Billing/Coding in San Diego, CA



## Brenda Dandridge (Mar 9, 2012)

*Brenda L. Dandridge *
9710 Anne Sladon Ct. | Santee, California 92071 | 619-596-0154 |brenda.dandridge@gmail.com​*EDUCATION*:
ALLEN SCHOOL, Phoenix, AZ				                                                Expected Graduation: April 2012
Medical Insurance Billing & Coding

El Capitan High School, Lakeside, CA			                                                                  Graduation: June 2001
General Studies, High School Diploma

*QUALIFICATIONS*:

Health Information Technology	                    
Medical Terminology
Knowledge of ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS  
Anatomy & Physiology               
Interpersonal Communication for Health Professionals
Medical Billing
Medisoft Advanced Version 16-SP1 software
Medical Law and Ethics


*ACTIVITIES*:
AAPC Member	February 2012

*EXPERIENCE*:
_Gordon & Rees LLP, San Diego, California                                       _	                                                   August 2009 â€“ Present
Lead Receptionist
•	Detail oriented environment working in an office with 115+ attorneys covering multiple areas of law; 13th largest law firm in California.
•	Organizing and scheduling conferences in the 5 conference rooms within the office; 5-8 conferences per day.
•	Assisting with travel arrangements for the attorneys as well at potential lateral hires. Communicating with potential lateral hires and representing the firm, assisting in the hiring process.
•	Assist the secretaries with overflow duties such as obtaining client matter numbers in order for us to bill our client accurately.

_Starbucks Coffee Co., Santee_, California                                                                                              January 2004â€“ August 2009
Assistant Store Manager
•	Fast pace work environment, giving high quality service to 60+ customers per hour.
•	Training employees; responsible for maintaining a clean and sanitary work environment for both the clientele as well as the employees.
•	Hired on as a Barista promoted to shift supervisor within 2 years and then promoted to Assistant Store manager within 6 months due to my strong leadership skills
*Skills:*Type 65wpm; experienced in Microsoft Word, Microsoft Outlook, Microsoft Excel; Microsoft PowerPoint; operate copy, fax and scanning machines as well as multiple line telephone system.


----------

